# One Shots and why



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

Morning everyone 

This question is aimed the DIY pro.... 

Making my own juices VS One shots

I have never used a one shot before. 

Q1:What would the benefits be in using a one shot and why.

Q2: can you recommend a bakery/desert brand I could try. 

I am happy with my mixes so far and I don't want to buy something that will gather dust (since vapecon is this weekend)


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/19)

Hey bud, 

I have a One Shot Mixing and review thread specifically for this:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/one-shot-mixing-reviews-loaded-chocolate-glaze.t59681/

Q1:What would the benefits be in using a one shot and why.

Easier to mix, just pour the percentage in the bottle, add PG and VG and Nic and you are done, No need to 7 different concentrates and different percentages to mix one juice.
Its cheaper than having to buy all the separate concentrates
Should be a tasty or al teast a known profile, so you are "Almost" guaranteed to like the juice....but not always.

Q2: can you recommend a bakery/desert brand I could try.

I have some reviews in my above thread which you can read through.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## takatatak (30/8/19)

Hey @SparkySA, basically a one-shot is just a recipe that's already mixed without any VG, PG or nicotine... It's essentially just the concentrates already blended into a recipe that can be mixed like cordial using your base for dilution... There's nothing that makes them better or worse than mixing your own recipes other than the process being significantly simplified because you only need to add flavouring from your one-shot instead of multiple concentrates...

Lots of DIY recipes are available for manual mixing but if the recipe is popular, the mixer may look at releasing it as a one-shot to make it more publicly accessible whilst also turning a small profit...

I haven't tried that many myself as I like mixing my own recipes but I'm sure someone like @StompieZA could make some recommendations as he's done quite a few one-shot reviews recently...

The Versus Golden Custard one-shot by @Vino1718 is pretty awesome but I personally found it a bit weak at 13.5% so I added more to make it about 16.5% total flavouring. I reckon 15% would've been good for me too though... NCV Milked Chocolate was also pretty good.

Hope you get some recommendations from others as I'm also keen to know which other bakery/dessert one-shots are worth checking out

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I have a One Shot Mixing and review thread specifically for this:
> 
> ...


It would take me 12 years 2 months and 14 days to sift through it all, pm me with a few you like and let's hope it's at vape con hehehe hehe......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> It would take me 12 years 2 months and 14 days to sift through it all, pm me with a few you like and let's hope it's at vape con hehehe hehe......



LOL hahahaha

Loaded Chocolate glaze is good especially in a subohm, its completely different in a rta, same with Smores, its good in a subohm but different and not sweet in an rta. 

Im sure most brands will probably have their one shots there but BLCK will also be at vapecon so hopefully they bring some.


----------



## SparkySA (30/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> LOL hahahaha
> 
> Loaded Chocolate glaze is good especially in a subohm, its completely different in a rta, same with Smores, its good in a subohm but different and not sweet in an rta.
> 
> Im sure most brands will probably have their one shots there but BLCK will also be at vapecon so hopefully they bring some.


Okey, I will see you Sunday with my trolley and a confused look on my face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (30/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> Q1:What would the benefits be in using a one shot and why.



One-shots are the easiest and cheapest way to get into DIY. If you want to start mixing up a reasonable percentage of recipes you find online, you would need a minimum of 200 flavours, preferably closer to 400. While many of those would be staple flavours like FA Meringue or TFA Strawberry Ripe, used in literally thousands of recipes, you will also find a fair number that are more esoteric and specific to a particular profile.

To take one recipe as an example, let's consider Wayne's Obsidian. It uses Flv Cookie Dough which isn't in many other recipes, and then FW Pie Crust which is in even fewer recipes. There are only 14 public recipes on ATF that use Pie Crust. But let's say you buy the flavour to make Obsidian. It's only used at 1% in Obsidian so you can make a litre of Obsidian with your 10ml bottle of FW Pie Crust. You are unlikely to vape a litre of Obsidian before the flavour degrades with age, so you will probably want to make other recipes that use Pie Crust, to use it up before it goes off. But when you look up the few other recipes that use it on ATF, most of them will contain other little-used flavours that you now also have to buy. Once it starts cascading like this, your flavour stash goes out of control quickly.

Buy the one-shot and you can skip buying Flv Cookie Dough and FW Pie Crust altogether. And the one-shot doesn't cost a great deal more than those two flavours on their own.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (30/8/19)

I can highly recommend NCV Self Made Burst - Peaches & Cream. This is damn delicious.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

